# Jack Hood's Unusual Left Hook



## lklawson (May 20, 2020)

How Jack Hood Used to Land a Left Hook.  Thumb down.




19553 by lklawson

Just something fun and interesting.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (May 20, 2020)

Damn this is retro.


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2020)

Left over hand.


----------



## lklawson (May 20, 2020)

Rat said:


> Damn this is retro.


So am I.  

Peace favor your sword ( mobile)


----------



## punisher73 (May 21, 2020)

The old bareknuckle boxers would throw the hook in that manner.


----------



## lklawson (May 21, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> The old bareknuckle boxers would throw the hook in that manner.


Yeah.  That's where it comes from, basically.  Most of them were longer range, more of a haymaker kinda punch, thumb down.  A lot of folks in the modern "Bare Knuckle Pugilism" community often call it "The Rounding Blow" but where I see it historically documented it's usually called a "Swing." 

But this was specifically a hook, which is a little different from "The Swing."

Here's some really good pics of The Swing, in period from:
The Science of Boxing
Also Rules and Articles on Training, Generalship in the Ring and Kindred Subjects
By Mike Donovan · 1893

His description pretty much tracks the same for left, right, head or body: 

_"Swinging left-hand blow for the head. This is a difficult blow, but very effective when landed. A constant straight lead enables your opponent to expect what is coming. Hence the necessity of deceiving him. Feint him strongly by the motions of the body, as if you would lunge straight for him. Hold yourself well together, keeping your left arm well back, spring quickly forward with the left foot, inside or outside your opponent's left, or toe to toe, according to his position and distance from you, and as you do, swing your left with a halfcircular motion and the swing of the whole body for the point of his jaw, pivoting on the ball of each foot, at the same time ducking your head well to the right, to receive his left or right hand counter on the side of the head. In landing this blow the point of contact should be the first knuckle. (See Fig. 24.)"_




The Swing; Mike Donovan, 1893 by lklawson



The Swing, Mike Donovan, 1893 by lklawson



The Swing, Mike Donovan, 1893 by lklawson 



The Swing, Mike Donovan, 1893 by lklawson

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## punisher73 (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for the old photos!

I always find it interesting looking at those old boxing books how similar it is to "traditional karate" in the blocks, it shows the outer, downward, and rising block.

Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## lklawson (May 21, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> Thanks for the old photos!
> 
> I always find it interesting looking at those old boxing books how similar it is to "traditional karate" in the blocks, it shows the outer, downward, and rising block.
> 
> Nothing new under the sun.


I have a section in my Gallery full of photos that I think of as "karate boxing."  









(boxing wall pad "makiwara")































Hutchison by lklawson



Hutchison by lklawson


























There's a lot more but I'm tired of pasting in the links.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## drop bear (May 22, 2020)

lklawson said:


> Yeah.  That's where it comes from, basically.  Most of them were longer range, more of a haymaker kinda punch, thumb down.  A lot of folks in the modern "Bare Knuckle Pugilism" community often call it "The Rounding Blow" but where I see it historically documented it's usually called a "Swing."
> 
> But this was specifically a hook, which is a little different from "The Swing."
> 
> ...



Yeah that is a check hook concept that these days we do from a cover. And it is super useful.

I find fist rotation depends on where the opportunity for landing the punch presents itself. I can basically just keep chasing the guys head by continually rotating my fist.

Demonstrated with a bit of sneaky set up and footwork.






And I will see if anyone blocks it and stays inside.


----------



## Gweilo (May 26, 2020)

lklawson said:


> I have a section in my Gallery full of photos that I think of as "karate boxing."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love these old GeneTunney etc type of pictures and styles, you can see the similarities to Karate type reverse punching, and something we do in systema, hitting with the flat, rather than the knuckles, whats interesting is the picture of the rib or liver shot, and wondering if this type of shot, if the flat striking part was actually rotated upon inpact to make a secondary strike quicker, horizontal turning vertical so a seamless secondary strike to the chin was an option (something I was taught, by my father, from my gramps, who was a fairground boxer, and similar to techniques taught in systema). Theses are pictures I will download and study for hours, many thanks.


----------



## lklawson (May 28, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Love these old GeneTunney etc type of pictures and styles, you can see the similarities to Karate type reverse punching, and something we do in systema, hitting with the flat, rather than the knuckles, whats interesting is the picture of the rib or liver shot, and wondering if this type of shot, if the flat striking part was actually rotated upon inpact to make a secondary strike quicker, horizontal turning vertical so a seamless secondary strike to the chin was an option (something I was taught, by my father, from my gramps, who was a fairground boxer, and similar to techniques taught in systema). Theses are pictures I will download and study for hours, many thanks.


You mean like this?




Kid McCoy's Corkscrew Punch by lklawson

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

